# Found a site with lots of guitar plans!



## Fiction (Mar 25, 2012)

GitarreBassBau.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Schablonen und Zeichnungen &bull; Gitarrenbau, Bassbau

It's in german, you can use google translate though and it translates fine. It's got quite a lot of plans, stuff for almost every main manufacturing brand including PRS, Fender, Gibson, Ibanez and I've seen a few for 7 strings as well. Also details chambering, which could be useful for some.

Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## skeels (Mar 25, 2012)

Sehr gut! 
Vielen dank!


----------



## Ruins (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice find, my friend.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 27, 2012)

No problem guys, stumbled upon it on an Australian woodworking forum when I was looking for supplies


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't want to be a f****, but the Les Paul plan is the one made by a proffessional luthier I know, and he sold it. Not expensive, but he sold it. So to diffuse it free on the internet is killing a part of is business and work... So, I totally agree to diffuse free plans, but only if the owner agrees with it.

I don't have any idea about other plans, but be careful. It's a matter of regards to the work of luthiers.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah that sucks, always too good to be true.. I'll report it to a mod to edit the link out. Sorry guys!


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 29, 2012)

No pb.
I don't you have do erase that link. I guess we'd better contact the owner of this site to inform him that this plan is under copyright, so that i'll take it out of is website (there's some other LP plans so).
And I've mention it so that people here can be aware that this particular plan is under copyright. 

Anyway, this website is a very good idea, and to share it with us is very cool.


----------

